

Why We Hate Ruby - gnosis
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WhyWeHateRuby

======
marssaxman
C2 is a weird beast. Trying to read pages there often feels like sitting at a
bar listening to a drunk guy argue with himself.

------
PySlice
Those perlisms suck. Perl was a nice experiment in expressiveness and
succintness, now that we know better what works and what doesn't, we shouldn't
copy it anymore. Maybe something was different in the 90s?

------
bryanlarsen
Missing my main peeve: lambda/Proc/block/unbound methods/->/wtf?

------
rahulroy
There are only two kinds of programming languages: those people always bitch
about and those nobody uses - Bjarne Stroustrup

------
sebkomianos
Some valid points there, at least for a newcomer to this language like me.

------
freerobby
What is crazy about mutable strings?

